# Alternative for Panasonic's PhotofunStudio



## AngelicCore

Hi,

The application that came with my camera is Photofunstudio and i liked it very much. Sadly, I threw away the DVD after making an ISO Rip out of it and to cut a long story short i don't have it anymore.

I tried finding it online and no luck.

Is there an alternative (pref. better) for it?

I really liked how they handled burst shots and the part with the the face recognition.

Thanks :wink:


Edit:
My Camera:
LUMIX DMC-TZ30 Compact Camera, Consumer Products | Panasonic Australia


----------



## AngelicCore

Any ideas?


----------



## koala

You can download updates for all versions (1.4 to 9.2) of PhotoFunStudio from Panasonic's website, but I'm not sure if they will work on their own without the original software already installed or if you just need to enter your serial code to activate. If that doesn't work, contact Panasonic or Lumix and get them to send you a replacement disc of the latest full version.

There are lots of alternative programs for importing and editing media files, but I don't know which of them will handle burst shots and face recognition in the way you like. Experiment with a few different programs to find the best one for your needs.


----------



## AngelicCore

koala said:


> You can download updates for all versions (1.4 to 9.2) of PhotoFunStudio from Panasonic's website, but I'm not sure if they will work on their own without the original software already installed or if you just need to enter your serial code to activate. If that doesn't work, contact Panasonic or Lumix and get them to send you a replacement disc of the latest full version.
> 
> There are lots of alternative programs for importing and editing media files, but I don't know which of them will handle burst shots and face recognition in the way you like. Experiment with a few different programs to find the best one for your needs.


Thanks for your input koala.
No, they don't without the original software which is only found on their CDs *bummer*

I might pay them a visit though and ask how much would it cost me for a replacement.

Until then though, which alternative programs are you talking about?
What do you guys use to organize/filter/sort your photo folders and galleries?


----------

